# Heated Bottling Tanks and Raw Honey



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

i believe 125 degrees would be more detrimental to the enzimes (that we want) than the wild yeasts. it will help retard crystalization, though. i dont consider any honey that is artificially heated to be "raw". good luck,mike


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I have heard both temps of 120 degrees and anything above 95-97 degrees which is the temp that the bees keep the brood nest at. 

I did find this if it is any help. "However, there is a general consensus that honey is processed and bottled at a temperature that does not raise above maximum ambient hive temperature of 118 degrees can still be labeled as raw honey. At 125 degrees the live enzymes in honey start to be damaged. At 140 degrees honey can be labeled as pasteurized wherein all live enzymes and many nutrients are damaged or destroyed."
http://www.rawhoneybest.com/raw-honey-organic-honey/


----------

